# [SOLVED] My Asus Eee PC 701 Won't Turn On. [from linux support]



## Zakman440 (May 31, 2009)

My Asus Eee PC 701 Wont turn on and when I plug in the charger it dosen't light up when it's supposed to. Please help because :4-dontkno. Kind Regards, Zakman440


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: My Asus Eee PC 701 Won't Turn On. [from linux support]*

try removing the battery and try again using just the power pack ..


----------



## Zakman440 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: My Asus Eee PC 701 Won't Turn On. [from linux support]*

That doesn't work but thanks anyway!! still :4-dontkno what to do! please help! Kind regards, Zakman440


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: My Asus Eee PC 701 Won't Turn On. [from linux support]*

Whats with the poll ??? 

I have several PC's and you don't ask if anyone has multiple boot !!

I have installed several Linux distros whilst I mainly use Windows .. I use Win2K SP4 at work, XP Pro SP3 on The PC I am using right now, Ubuntu "Super" OS 9.04 dual booting with Windows Multimedia 2005 on my laptop.
I have a PIII 1000MHz that dual Boots WinMe / Win XP SP2. I have a P4 Dual Core E8400 that boots Win7 ..

and any of my PC's can boot into Linux any time by carefully booting either a Linux CD or a Linux installed USB.


As for your laptop .. most common problems are faulty DC jack where the power supply plugs in, sometimes on the laptop and sometimes the cable .. or a faulty power supply .. 

was this something that just happened or did you have any telltale signs of imminent failure like requiring to jiggle the mains lead or the plug ??


----------



## Zakman440 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: My Asus Eee PC 701 Won't Turn On. [from linux support]*

Done_Fishin, It just happened. Is there anything I can do? Kind regards, Zakman440


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: My Asus Eee PC 701 Won't Turn On. [from linux support]*

I can close it but not remove it .. 

how's the laptop ?? any progress ??


----------



## Zakman440 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: My Asus Eee PC 701 Won't Turn On. [from linux support]*

No, lol...... Probably never gonna work......lol. 
-Zak


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: My Asus Eee PC 701 Won't Turn On. [from linux support]*

Have you tried an alternative power supply ?? if the light is not coming on ON YOUR POWER SUPPLY, it may be the faulty culprit. Either that or find someone with a laptop like yours and try swapping power supplies and batteries to see if yours are OK.


----------



## Zakman440 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: My Asus Eee PC 701 Won't Turn On. [from linux support]*

Mhmm,, ok, soon i may be getting another one of those laptops, thanks for the advise.
-zak

MSN: 
*Edit : removed e-mail addy - *
add me if u have msn 

*not advisable to show it on open forum - anyone wants to chat with you can send you a Private message 

D_F*


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: My Asus Eee PC 701 Won't Turn On. [from linux support]*

keep us informed .. I'll be waiting to see your next post :wave:


----------



## Zakman440 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: My Asus Eee PC 701 Won't Turn On. [from linux support]*

Done_Fishin, I have just come back from a well earnt holiday :1angel: I am getting a new adaptor for the old one so I will keep you posted. Kind regards, Zakman440


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: My Asus Eee PC 701 Won't Turn On. [from linux support]*

Take your time, no rush on my part
I'll be waiting. 

:wave:


----------



## Zakman440 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: My Asus Eee PC 701 Won't Turn On. [from linux support]*

Done_Fishin, it worked! I now have a new charger and the laptop works fine! thanks for your support!ray::4-clap:Kind Regards, Zakman440.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Patience is a virtue, I wouldn't have managed to wait that long :laugh:

Congrats and have fun


----------

